# Its Corned Beef time.  No Brine, vacuum method.



## johnnno (Feb 10, 2014)

*Its that time. Yesterday I started my Corned Beef and thought I would share my process. I "Dry Cure" my beef yes no brine to speak of. I use full bottom rounds. The yield is better and the taste is great. *

*












photo 2 (5).jpg



 johnnno
 Feb 10, 2014


















photo 1 (5).jpg



 johnnno
 Feb 10, 2014





*
*After trimming 44 lbs. I end up with 30 lbs of roast, 3 lbs stew meat and the rest is waist. 













photo 1 (11).jpg



 johnnno
 Feb 10, 2014


















photo 2 (6).jpg



 johnnno
 Feb 10, 2014


















photo 1 (6).jpg



 johnnno
 Feb 10, 2014





*
*The pieces were right about 3 lbs each except two were 4 lbs. *

*My "Cure/Brine" is 1 TEASPOON of Pink #1 salt and 2 tablespoons of Kosher Salt. I rub all sides with that mix place in a vacuum bag and then add 1 tablespoon of pickling spice. I use the cups to mix the salts well and if any of the pieces are heavier I add more salt. The amount of Pink #1 may be a little heavy for just 3 lbs pieces but as you can see not all stays attached to the meat. *

*












photo 2 (11).jpg



 johnnno
 Feb 10, 2014


















photo 1 (7).jpg



 johnnno
 Feb 10, 2014





*
*












photo (33).jpg



 johnnno
 Feb 10, 2014


















photo 1 (8).jpg



 johnnno
 Feb 10, 2014





*
*I seal all the bags and make sure they are well sealed and place in fridge. I will rotate each piece every week. 5 weeks should be plenty long enough. I will follow up when its cooking time. *














photo 2 (8).jpg



__ johnnno
__ Feb 10, 2014


----------



## alblancher (Feb 10, 2014)

I generally prefer dry curing over brining so I have to watch this thread.  I corned brisket for New Years corned beef and pastrami but I only brined for 10 days  I don't know if I can wait 5 weeks, the end product sure beats the devil out of store bought


----------



## java (Feb 10, 2014)

I will be watching closely, I brined one last year and it was an epic fail.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 10, 2014)

*"My "Cure/Brine" is 1 tablespoon of Pink #1 salt and 2 tablespoons of Kosher Salt."*

Are you saying this amount is for EACH PIECE? If so, that's a nearly toxic level of cure (pink salt) for 3-4lbs of meat. The recommended amount is 1 _*TEASPOON*_ per 5lbs of meat for a dry cure. You're over 3 times that. Please be extremely careful when posting recipes containing cure on this or any other forum. A typo, or a misunderstanding of the process can lead to disastrous results for someone else who reads your method and decides to try it.

EDIT-- Sorry, didn't mean to sound so abrupt. Welcome aboard and I hope you have fun on this forum. It's a great place. There are some very knowledgeable folks here on the subjects of smoking as well as curing meats, and all are very willing to share their info freely.


----------



## johnnno (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes you are correct 1 TEASPOON #1 pink and 2 tablespoons of kosher salt.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 10, 2014)

java said:


> I will be watching closely, I brined one last year and it was an epic fail.


x2


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 10, 2014)

johnnno said:


> Yes you are correct 1 TEASPOON #1 pink and 2 tablespoons of kosher salt.


Just click the little pencil icon in the lower left of your original post and you can change it to the correct recipe. I'm also anxious to see how this turns out, love the idea of vac bagging the beef!


----------



## rlk438 (Feb 11, 2014)

:drool:


----------



## sqwib (Feb 12, 2014)

Lurker here!


----------

